# Please Help Me!!!!!



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok so I think my chi might be 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant I am going to try to upload a few photos of her to see everyones opinion. Yes I do know the risks and everything that can go wrong and am ready to face whatever is thrown at me. Her tie was with my male but was not planned as I did not know she was in heat until they tied. She is very clean and I was getting out of the shower and there they were hooked together. I personally saw them tie twice and being that they share a crate it could have been more before. But anyways I had no intention of breeding my male as he has a small underbite and abortion is not an option (dont believe she should go through it). So my question is being that I am a new owner of them and have never bred small dogs is who thinks she is pregnant? she looked almost anorexic when i got her about 6 months ago but has semi gotten fatter, her teets look bigger but that could be just me, her vulva never went down from sewlling, and she is going to the bathroom in the house when she has never done that before. I have increased her food just incase but being she shares with the male i cant tell if she is eating more, and I have started giving her cottage cheese as I read it is good for the puppies if she is prego. Just asking for a yes or no and any GOOD advice you can give me thank so much. Just wanted to add that I dont need the crap people are giving me as I know I should have gotten the male fixed sooner but didnt. She is 1 year 6 months and 3 days old. The pregnancy is not an unwanted thing just unexpected and not the male I was going to breed her with but its ok for her first litter. It is my fault for them tying I should have been more cautious. I AM ready to take her the vet should anything go wrong I DO have health insurance on her I DO take good care of both of them HER nails were cut a few weeks ago but she doesnt sit still long enough to let me do them as often as I should. I came to this forum because you people seemed nice but and it said when I signed up no trolls but clearly they are every where. I am not asking if you think it was irresponsible, ONLY IF SHE IS PREGNANT. The male will be fixed after the puppies are born because I have to have the money for the possibly expecting momma. I have bred larger dogs in the past and my mentor will be my father as he is an experienced breeder (35 years of breeding beagals and larger as well as farm animals) So please no more trolling I just want your opinion of yes she looks pregnant or no she doesnt. and any helpful advice not "oh get your male fixed your irresponsible blah blah blah... And thank you to those who dont go on an hour long rant about it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If they share a crate i suppose that was bound to happen at some point,if neither have been done


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks preggers to me. How come you never got them done if you had no intention of breeding them. Don't get me wrong I don't have a prob with breeding it's just that so many posts on this board are about unwanted chi's over there looking for homes and here could be some more unless you have homes sorted already. Hope all goes well for the mum and babies though. 
Alexine.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

I do have homes so for at least 2 and trust me where I'm from everyone is looking for a small dog. I should have stated that I got them at the same time and was going to have my male done but didnt get a chance yet. My female however I do plan to breed her more. The male just isnt really breeding quality because of his underbite. But he is still cute as heck. Thank you though for your opinion.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You said it was an unplanned pregnancy, but you have an intact male and female dog sharing a crate? You had to of known she would end up pregnant sooner or later. If you were not planning on breeding your male, you should have him neutered asap so it doesn't happen again. Were you planning on breeding the female, or is she going to be spayed at some point? How old is she? You say you don't want her to go through an abortion, but you are putting her in a crate with a male while she is in heat and allowing him to tie with her multiple times. That doesn't sound fun for your female. I would take her to the vet as soon as you can and see what you can do. I may be wrong here, but I am pretty sure an abortion for dogs is the same procedure as when they are spayed. I am not against breeding either, but I think it should be left to the people who have researched and planned it. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

*A little more info*



missy_r said:


> You said it was an unplanned pregnancy, but you have an intact male and female dog sharing a crate? You had to of known she would end up pregnant sooner or later. If you were not planning on breeding your male, you should have him neutered asap so it doesn't happen again. Were you planning on breeding the female, or is she going to be spayed at some point? How old is she? You say you don't want her to go through an abortion, but you are putting her in a crate with a male while she is in heat and allowing him to tie with her multiple times. That doesn't sound fun for your female. I would take her to the vet as soon as you can and see what you can do. I may be wrong here, but I am pretty sure an abortion for dogs is the same procedure as when they are spayed. I am not against breeding either, but I think it should be left to the people who have researched and planned it. I hope everything works out for you.


It wasnt a planned thing I didnt know she was in heat till i caught them tied. Its cool that they did tie as I will be giving the puppies away to family for free anyways as her first litter was promissed to them. I do plan to breed her again just not with him because of his underbite. so its ok if she is pregnant. not looking to sell these pupies to begin with so his defect is ok if it carries over to the pup. and as said i am prepared for anything that could go wrong. I plan to neuter him before her next heat cycle.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Seriously?! **sigh**

People jump through hoops to keep their intact dogs seperated (if they're showing or are breeding RESPONSIBLY) to prevent unwanted pregnancies & you don't want to breed yours but they share a crate?...and are both intact?? LOL It is dangerous for dogs to tie unsupervised if you've never bred them before. Some females panic & can seriously injure the male...and herself! I like to be helpful to people who have an actual "accidental" ties (yeah...one tie would be an accident...not two & a "oh well, she's probably pregnant anyway" so let em go at it) but this is one of the most irresponsible circumstance I've ever read on here. :tard:

Please read up on pregnancy & whelping. It can be SUPER risky for Chi's. They shouldn't be left alone 2 weeks before their due date & 1-2 weeks after they have their pups you should also keep a close eye on them. Oh & yes...she does look pregnant unfortunately. I'd plan to take her to the vet for an xray at around 55-56 days so they can count fetus's & compare pelvis to head size to make sure they're compatible.

Be careful about adding extra calcium. You'll want to just up her food & not add any supplements. This website has some great info. And PLEASE GET YOUR BOY NEUTERED ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!! Pregnancy Guide Prenatal Care, Breeding your dog (if you scroll all the way down there are stories of different circumstances & such that are EXTREAMELY helpful in being prepared!!


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck hope momma n pups come out ok without a csection. I personally had 2 sections with my boys and they aren't fun


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

After 28 days from the tie you witnessed, you can have a sonogram done to see how many pups are expected. Depending on the machine and the expertise of the sonographer, you might be able to measure pelvis size vs skull size to see if a c-section needs to be scheduled.

How old is she? 

Oh, and cut her nails.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

it was accidental but i dont mind that they bred as the first litter was going to be given away to being with. My male is going to get fixed soon. I didnt expect her cycle to be so soon as her first one was at 10 months this one came at 8 1/2 months. And i will be breeding her just wasnt expecting it this soon. so again i dont mind and am prepared for it. its not like its an unwanted thing just wrong male.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

she is 1 year and 7 months. and her nail were just cut a few weeks ago but thank you anyways.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> After 28 days from the tie you witnessed, you can have a sonogram done to see how many pups are expected. Depending on the machine and the expertise of the sonographer, you might be able to measure pelvis size vs skull size to see if a c-section needs to be scheduled.
> 
> How old is she?
> 
> Oh, and cut her nails.



Thats what i was going to say! Especially about the nails.

She doesnt look very big, how old is she? Thats so unresponsible, when you saw a tie if you truely didnt want puppies you could have seen a vet but indeed she looks pregnant now. But whats done is done and as usual the Chi will pay the price. 
People agrivate me with this and then follows that thought of "oh if she has problems she can have a csection" do you have the resources to deal with this event? or what happens if your loved pet turns out with a Pyometra? What if she does need a csection.. are you prepared to hand raise the puppies for her if she doesnt want them? Feeding every 2 hours, cleaning them constantly, messing up your routine, not sleeping. What if she can't cope and things get complicated? 

Jeez, good luck, id get her to the vet and look at your options


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

She definately Looks pregnant... Good luck with everything...


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*preg*

:hello1:unless the male has a very low sperm count n she ends up w/a false preg i would take it for granted shes preg.add to that that her nipples n crotch area r swollen-i would give you a 95% chance youll b having puppies.theres a book i can recommend-'dog owners home veterinary handbook'.im a retired vet tech n that book is my bible.i wish everyone had a copy.it has a section on heat n breeding n a section on pregnancy n whelping.they give you all the signs of what you can do to revive pups,help out during labor,etc.and-of course-when to go to a vet.i know youve been reading up on everything-please dont try n palpate her unless youve done it b4.if you have any questions you can private message me n i'll answer w/out judging(although i kno why).actually,i thought everyone was pretty nice considering.good luck


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think she should ever have another litter. you lets them tie TWICE the first time you saw should have been the only time then you separate them. To be honest I really don't think you deeply cared if they had pups or not. If you did you would have prevented this. There are thousands of people with intact males/females that never mate because they actually take ALL precautions. 

This wouldn't bug me so much except I'm a foster mom because of people like YOU. I wish you could see the heart break and suffering all these unwanted chi's go through. If they are extremely lucky they come to me but most of them don't make it as the shelter system will kill them from stress or owners just abandon them.

But I guess this is like talking to a wall. I hope your proud of yourself.

I realize I'm being a big B**** here but I'm not sorry.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Thank you*



wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:unless the male has a very low sperm count n she ends up w/a false preg i would take it for granted shes preg.add to that that her nipples n crotch area r swollen-i would give you a 95% chance youll b having puppies.theres a book i can recommend-'dog owners home veterinary handbook'.im a retired vet tech n that book is my bible.i wish everyone had a copy.it has a section on heat n breeding n a section on pregnancy n whelping.they give you all the signs of what you can do to revive pups,help out during labor,etc.and-of course-when to go to a vet.i know youve been reading up on everything-please dont try n palpate her unless youve done it b4.if you have any questions you can private message me n i'll answer w/out judging(although i kno why).actually,i thought everyone was pretty nice considering.good luck


Thank you for being so nice. I have found alot of very useful websites but I will look for that book when I go to barnes and noble tomorrow. I am only sort of experienced in palpating dogs as I have done it many times before and was dead on as to the size of the puppies, when the would be delivered and how many there were. I even did it for a cat that I had no clue as to time of conception but counted 5 kittens and told the people they would be having them in 3 days and exactally 3 days later she had them. But I only gentlely feel my babies tummy so I am not harming the puppies if they are in there. Its to late now to feel them as she is 34 days but I plan to have my dad do it for me in about 2 weeks to see if he can count them. as she is so small and I have never palpated a small dog and dont want to risk hurting her. But thank you for the advice on the book and your opinion.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Not preventing pregnancy (people or dogs) is the same to me as just awaiting it to happen. 
I am also concerned because she appears small. I do hope you have thought it all through and are willing to accept what comes your way as you have said (and hers, too, for goodness sake. I hope you are thinking of her) because it could cost her life. Could be a very expensive and costly (I am not talking money) "accident" as far as I am concerned.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

mooberry said:


> I don't think she should ever have another litter. you lets them tie TWICE the first time you saw should have been the only time then you separate them. To be honest I really don't think you deeply cared if they had pups or not. If you did you would have prevented this. There are thousands of people with intact males/females that never mate because they actually take ALL precautions.
> 
> This wouldn't bug me so much except I'm a foster mom because of people like YOU. I wish you could see the heart break and suffering all these unwanted chi's go through. If they are extremely lucky they come to me but most of them don't make it as the shelter system will kill them from stress or owners just abandon them.
> 
> ...


I have said many times on here I dont care that they mated being her first litter is going to my family. So your right I dont care if she has his puppies for her first litter. I just wasnt expecting it so soon. He is getting fixed and I do have another male for her he just isnt mature yet. In my contract to the people who get puppies from me it states clearly that they are to give vet references and should anything happen and they are not able to keep the puppy they are to return it to me so I am able to find another home for it. Where I live there is not a single small dog in the shelters around here because everyone wants and keeps them. Its the larger dogs that go to the shelters. And incase you didnt know it only takes one time to get pregnant.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Not preventing pregnancy (people or dogs) is the same to me as just awaiting it to happen.
> I am also concerned because she appears small. I do hope you have thought it all through and are willing to accept what comes your way as you have said (and hers, too, for goodness sake. I hope you are thinking of her) because it could cost her life. Could be a very expensive and costly (I am not talking money) "accident" as far as I am concerned.


She is 5lbs how is that small? I know that is standard for a Chihuahua. The male that mated her is only 3 1/2 lbs so yes he is small. And I am ready to deal with anything that may happen to her. I do take caution with her and dont let her rough house or do anything that would harm her or the possible puppies. My vet is very good with my dogs and I know she is there the minuet I need her.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

May I ask how much your female and male weigh?? Your female looks very small.

I am really disturbt about you keep repeating that you don't mind that your male got your female pregnant, as it is "only" her first litter. Sounds terrible. Like it doesn't matter who got her pregnant as it is anyways "just" her first litter. How many more litters are you planning to get from her?? And as if it wasn't planned?! Since you keep saying you don't mind it, I am sure you didn't really try to prevent it anyways. 

I hope your female is going to be alright while giving birth and her pups will all find a good home.... Am always really sad about so much irresponsiblity.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

Rocky said:


> May I ask how much your female and male weigh?? Your female looks very small.
> 
> I am really disturbt about you keep repeating that you don't mind that your male got your female pregnant, as it is "only" her first litter. Sounds terrible. Like it doesn't matter who got her pregnant as it is anyways "just" her first litter. How many more litters are you planning to get from her?? And as if it wasn't planned?! Since you keep saying you don't mind it, I am sure you didn't really try to prevent it anyways.
> 
> I hope your female is going to be alright while giving birth and her pups will all find a good home.... Am always really sad about so much irresponsiblity.


My female is 5 lbs and my male is 3 1/2 lbs and I plan to breed her every other heat cycle so her body has a chance to heal its self. I did not take any preventitive measures as I should have your right. But whats done is done and I can not change it. (well I can but abortion is just as wrong for dogs as it is humans) My male will be fixed before her next cycle.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sabine-I thought she looked small, too, from the pics.
Well, thanks goodness she is not and he is smaller. That should help her. 

I will not even begin to ask if she is registered, if you are improving the breed by breeding or the motivation for breeding her. I will assume the best.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*pups*

:hello1mooberry-i get what youre saying but since shes already preg n not going to abort i figure someone should help out w/any questions-for chi-mom n chi-pups sake.btw-i love bijoux.he reminds me of bear


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jalene1985 said:


> Thank you for being so nice. I have found alot of very useful websites but I will look for that book when I go to barnes and noble tomorrow. I am only sort of experienced in palpating dogs as I have done it many times before and was dead on as to the size of the puppies, when the would be delivered and how many there were. I even did it for a cat that I had no clue as to time of conception but counted 5 kittens and told the people they would be having them in 3 days and exactally 3 days later she had them. But I only gentlely feel my babies tummy so I am not harming the puppies if they are in there. Its to late now to feel them as she is 34 days but I plan to have my dad do it for me in about 2 weeks to see if he can count them. as she is so small and I have never palpated a small dog and dont want to risk hurting her. But thank you for the advice on the book and your opinion.


Aren't you going to take her to the vet? You said you had no experience breeding small dogs.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe before you breed another litter, you should find someone who is experienced that can guide you. Have you had your female evaluated to see if she is to standard, or do you just want to breed her because she is cute? What about the male you plan to breed her to?


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Sabine-I thought she looked small, too, from the pics.
> Well, thanks goodness she is not and he is smaller. That should help her.
> 
> I will not even begin to ask if she is registered, if you are improving the breed by breeding or the motivation for breeding her. I will assume the best.


They are both registered and in all her planned breedings it will be to improve the breed. I am not breeding for the money as I do not care about the money at all. I am not a greedy person and look forward to see what her future puppies look like as her permant male is very handsome.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1mooberry-i get what youre saying but since shes already preg n not going to abort i figure someone should help out w/any questions-for chi-mom n chi-pups sake.btw-i love bijoux.he reminds me of bear


Thank you atleast some people on here are nice. and not judgemental


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

jalene1985 said:


> Thank you atleast some people on here are nice. and not judgemental


I am not being judgmental. I am responding to a situation you brought with genuine, honest concern. If that makes me not nice, then I am not nice.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

No one is being judgmental. They are concerned for your poor dog that is allowed to share a crate with a male while in heat. That really can't be considered an accidental pregnancy, because nothing was done to prevent it.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am at least relieved that she is bigger than she looks and your male is smaller than her! 

I honestly think, before having another litter of pups (after this pregnancy), you should get yourself properly into breeding (as you said earlier that you have no experience of breeding small dogs). Breeding is not just letting two (AKC/ KC registered) dogs mate, but soo much more! 

And the opinions given are honest opinions. I don't really know what kind of answers people expect after posting such a thread and asking for advice.


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned about your boys underbite, I would be more concerned with how far away from standard lexi is. She is no where near the chihuahua standard and you will never improve the breed by breeding her. I would suggest you read the AKC standard, have a look at some champion chihuahuas and compare because she is no where near breeding quality! Your male Smudge with the underbite is far far far more typey than Lexi would if you didn't say she had papers I would be sure she was a mix.

You want to count yourself lucky they didn't tear their genitalia when YOU left them to tie. I hope for the sake of the breed she isn't pregnant and you open your eyes and see you are harming the breed by not spaying her!

I have friends who live in New York, who rescued their chihuahuas so saying there aren't any is total tosh.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

WOW! The original post certainly got edited.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i hope it all works out, please get her to a vet asap and get her scanned.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> WOW! The original post certainly got edited.


How rude just editing the original post and making people look like they are judging and commenting without being asked. I hate when people just edit their post because they realize that people don't agree with their behaviour.....



Hichi said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about your boys underbite, I would be more concerned with how far away from standard lexi is. She is no where near the chihuahua standard and you will never improve the breed by breeding her. I would suggest you read the AKC standard, have a look at some champion chihuahuas and compare because she is no where near breeding quality! Your male Smudge with the underbite is far far far more typey than Lexi would if you didn't say she had papers I would be sure she was a mix.


I have to say that I agree with Hichi. Lexi is by far not reaching breeding quality.She is still cute, but just not for breeding. I don't think that you are improving the breed by producing puppies from her. Don't get me wrong, but it seems like breeding is just a quick idea of yours without having enough knowledge and experience of the breed or breeding. If you really want to get into breeding then you should visit champion shows, breeders, seminars and get yourself a female which has the needed quality to breed from.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jalene1985 said:


> And incase you didnt know it only takes one time to get pregnant.


But they don't always get pregnant with ONE TIE!! Letting them tie after that was pretty much ensuring she got pregnant. To me it sounds like you were hoping for a litter from the two. To "not care if he got her pregnant" is absurd if you truely have good intentions in breeding.

We got Marley with the plan to breed him with Maribelle. He turned out WAY out of standard & with a severe overbite so we decided to neuter him. His neuter got postponed because of off bloodwork for a month & in that month Mari came into heat. I took precautions to make sure they didn't tie...but not enough. During a 5min shower (they were seperated by two gates) she escaped though she had never tried before--and this was after a couple weeks & they tied. ONCE. I never even gave them another opportunity to be sneaky about it. Even though I knew I'd breed her to another stud in the future I DID NOT want to breed him EVER!! Know what? I took her in at 28 days for an ultrasound & there were no puppies.

I do hope you plan to take her in for a x-ray. Even if she is 5lbs she is thin framed by the looks. That can be more dangerous than a more stocky 4lb girl. Even if the male is 2lbs smaller bigger sized puppies can run in his lines. Stud size really doesn't have a lot to do with it actually...it's more about the size of their parents/littermates & the bitches size (as well as her parents/littermates/etc).


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

And if you can't cut her nails how on earth do you expect to whelp a litter??? 

I agree with Mchis also... Stud size isn't an issue it's what's behind them both, the dam and the sire. Lexi should be spayed. Saying you are breeding to improve the breed is one thing but the proof is in the pudding you aren't. Sad thing is pregnancies always happen with people like you but then people who have shown their dogs, health tested them and know what they are doing it goes wrong for. Such a shame.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am offended that we were called trolls. Our comments were not off-topic and inflammatory for the sake of disruption (the definition of a troll). None of us are hiding our comments behind multiple usernames. 

I am one of the most *in*experienced members here and do not breed nor show. I do know just from what little I have read and researched how serious breeding is and therefore how incapable/uneducated I would be so I do not do it. 

I am sorry that comments offended you but because we did not agree with you or get excited and squee "puppies!" does not make us trolls.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The people on here are not TROLLING as you have put in your first post that you edited ,they are passionate about the breed and love their chihuahuas some very helpful suggestions were posted to help you


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I am offended that we were called trolls. Our comments were not off-topic and inflammatory for the sake of disruption (the definition of a troll). None of us are hiding our comments behind multiple usernames.
> 
> I am one of the most *in*experienced members here and do not breed nor show. I do know just from what little I have read and researched how serious breeding is and therefore how incapable/uneducated I would be so I do not do it.
> 
> I am sorry that comments offended you but because we did not agree with you or get excited and squee "puppies!" does not make us trolls.


:thumbright::thumbright: *unfortunately there is no like button *


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Please Don't be offended but I've just seen your album your boy is a beauty and so is your girl but she's pet only def not chi breeding quality her head is way out to me but I'm no expert either


----------

